# Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört



## Dingsi (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Mich interessieren mal eure Meinungen zum Thema Sitzkiepe..
Ich persönlich bin schon des öfteren sehr verwundert gewesen was es nicht so alles gibt für die Dinger.|rolleyes

Haltet ihr sie für sinnvoll? Wenn ja, warum?
Wie beurteilt ihr die Preise?
Zu was würdet ihr nem Anfänger raten?

Allgemeine Meinungen zum Thema sind auch herzlich erwünscht.#6


----------



## racoon (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Auch einem Anfänger würde ich, sofern er denn ernste Ambitionen und Gefallen am Stippen hat, eine Rive empfehlen. Der große Vorteil der Kiepen / Systeme ist, dass es schon seit Jahren und vermutlich auch noch in Jahrzehnten Zubehörteile gibt. So kann man mit einer Basis-Kiepe anfangen und diese nach und nach erweitern mit dem Zubehör, das man benötigt oder haben möchte.
Ganz wichtig ist der Getränkehalter |supergri

Kostet zwar einen ordentlichen Taler und auch nen Taler mehr, als die Konkurrenz, aber das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Rive ist mit Sicherheit das beste was man derzeit am Markt erwerben kann.  Aber ich halte die Marke für völlig Überteuert.  Passende teile bekommt man auch für andere Marken auch noch auf Jahre. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nach einer Mosella oder einer Matrix ausschau halten. 
Ich hatte selber eine Browning und war damit sehr zufrieden.  Als ich dann das Stippen fast völlig eingestellt hatte, habe ich diese dann leider mit deutlichen Verlust verkauft. Das ist dann bei Modellen von Rive nicht ganz so krass.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Rive ist mir auch zu teuer,genauso wie die Kiepen von Milo
u.a. italienische Designschnittchen.
Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis und den möglichkeiten die Kiepe an alle möglichen gegebenheiten anzupassen gefiel mir eine 
von Nordic-Tackle am besten und da sie wegen Modellwechsel für nicht mal die Hälfte zu kriegen war hab ich gleich zugeschlagen.

Wichtig ist da das Teil vernünftige Beine und Füße hat, FEST steht 
und ich kein Eiertanz auf dem Ding machen musst weil alles wackelig ist.
Auch wichtig ,die endsprechenden Halter für Schirm ,Rutenauflage,Beistelltisch und das ganze gedöns.

Die ersten Jahre hatte ich eine kleine Plattform und ne normale Sitzkiepe drauf,das war im Packwerk schon recht abenteuerlich.
Also lieber ein paar Euros in die hand nehmen und was vernünftiges Kaufen.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall zwei Rutenhalter und auch ein Futterwannenhalter. Den habe ich immer noch.  Der kann drei Futterwannen zu je 17 Liter aufnehmen.  Eine wanne mit Futter, eine mit Wasser zum Händewaschen und eine für das ganze gedönz , wie Getränke, Werkzeug und Zubehör.
Stabile Beine sind ein Muss, wenn es geht verlängerbar.
Trollysystem oder Transpottplattform ist schön aber kein muss. 
Köderthalter ist für die Bequemlichkeit einfach mal schön. Kit/Rutenablage sollte auch drin sein um deine teuren , Kits und Ausweichruten nicht auf dem Boden ablegen zu müssen.  Alles was am Boden liegt, läuft Gefahr das man irgendwann drauf tritt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Qualität hat halt ihren Preis.
Eine Rive lässt sich sicherlich auch besser wiederverkaufen.

Dann gibt es aber auch noch diverse andere Herrsteller welche solche Kiepen in ALU vom Grundgestell her  "nachbauen".

Schlögel, Zammataro, Daut, Adelmann etc.

Aber man muss ja nicht immer alles Neu kaufen.

Sinnvoll?  Geschmackssache. 
Ich finde die Dinger praktisch. Sind kompakt und man ist direkter an der Rute (beim Feedern)


----------



## yukonjack (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

gibst die Dinger eigentlich auch mit Mikrowelle?


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Noch nicht. Aber mit Gaskocher und Radio habe ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Ich brauch auch bald eine neue. Bei meiner ist der Fax-Empfang miserabel!


----------



## labralehn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Wenn man auf der Leitung sitzt, ist das auch kein Wunder. :q


----------



## Dingsi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Einige haben hier ja schon ordentlich was aufgezählt, aber, brauch man das wirklich? Wo liegen die konkreten Vorteile?


----------



## yukonjack (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*



Dingsi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten.
> 
> Einige haben hier ja schon ordentlich was aufgezählt, aber, brauch man das wirklich? Wo liegen die konkreten Vorteile?



Das musst du ganz alleine für dich entscheiden. Gewässerbeschaffenheit, wie oft geht's du angeln usw. Nachteil: hoher Anschaffungspreis (is wie ein Sammelalbum, kommt immer noch was neues dazu), Platzbedarf im Auto und sie SCHLEPPEREI zum Wasser.
 Vorteil: bequemer Angelplatz und du kannst jede Menge Ausrüstung übersichtlich mitschleppen.
 ICH brauche so einen transportablen Angelladen NICHT.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

So eine komplette Station mit allem Drum und Dran und Transportsystem ist was ganz tolles. Man thront wie der Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt, hat alles in Griffweite, sitzt bequem und trotzdem so, dass man jederzeit auf einen Biss reagieren kann.

Nur mal eben den Angelplatz wechseln, weils woanders besser geht, wird zum Akt. Ebenso sind auch nicht alle Angelstellen mit dem riesen Trumm erreichbar. Da lacht dich der Kollege mit seinem Klapphocker aus, auch wenn ihm auf dem Stühlchen bisweilen der Arsch bricht und das Kreuz weh tut.

Alles klar!?


----------



## Dingsi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*



Andal schrieb:


> So eine komplette Station mit allem Drum und Dran und Transportsystem ist was ganz tolles. Man thront wie der Graf Koks von der Gasanstalt, hat alles in Griffweite, sitzt bequem und trotzdem so, dass man jederzeit auf einen Biss reagieren kann.
> 
> Nur mal eben den Angelplatz wechseln, weils woanders besser geht, wird zum Akt. Ebenso sind auch nicht alle Angelstellen mit dem riesen Trumm erreichbar. Da lacht dich der Kollege mit seinem Klapphocker aus, auch wenn ihm auf dem Stühlchen bisweilen der Arsch bricht und das Kreuz weh tut.
> 
> Alles klar!?



Fließend sarkastisch Andal |supergri
Mich interessiert das Thema generell einfach. Ebenso die Erfahrungen der Nutzer die Kiepen haben. Für mich persönlich kommt es weniger in Frage, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach neuen Dingen.#:


----------



## ODS-homer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

mein kompromiss: eine billige alukiste aus dem baumarkt, so ein zarges-nachbau, mit ein paar zusätzlichen nieten und winkeln versteift.
unter dem boden gekreuzte 2mm-gummiseile, unter denen eine gefaltete isomatte als rückenpolster steckt, die zum draufsitzen entnommen werden kann.
dazu die gepolsterten tragegurte von einem alten trekkingrucksack drangenietet.
das ganze ist recht leicht, passt auf motorradgepäckträger und fahrradanhänger, lässt sich auf dem buckel gut über stock&stein schleppen, bietet platz für mein gerödel und ich sitze bequem.


----------



## Dingsi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> mein kompromiss: eine billige alukiste aus dem baumarkt, so ein zarges-nachbau, mit ein paar zusätzlichen nieten und winkeln versteift.
> unter dem boden gekreuzte 2mm-gummiseile, unter denen eine gefaltete isomatte als rückenpolster steckt, die zum draufsitzen entnommen werden kann.
> dazu die gepolsterten tragegurte von einem alten trekkingrucksack drangenietet.
> das ganze ist recht leicht, passt auf motorradgepäckträger und fahrradanhänger, lässt sich auf dem buckel gut über stock&stein schleppen, bietet platz für mein gerödel und ich sitze bequem.



Könntest du davon mal bitte Bilder hier einstellen?:m


----------



## ODS-homer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

hier sieht man die entscheidenden anbauten


----------



## Dingsi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Warst beim Bund und bist Elektriker? 

Interessanter Ansatz!


----------



## Lenzibald (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Servus.
Ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem, wie komm ich mit mit der Kiepe ans Wasser weil mein Sattelschlepper ist kaputt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ODS-homer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*



Dingsi schrieb:


> Warst beim Bund und bist Elektriker?


weder noch, aber als koch muss ich auch kreativ sein und basteln können:g
ich fahr meist mit dem motorrad angeln und hab noch ein gutes stück vom parkplatz zur angelstelle, da musste ich mir was einfallen lassen.
während der fahrt kommt die kiste auf den gepäckträger und die rutentasche diagonal auf den rücken, dann die kiste auf den rücken und die tasche über die schulter - nicht bequem, aber funzt.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Naja je nachdem wo und wie du angelst hat so eine fahrbare Kiepe schon einen ziemlichen Vorteil.
Ich gönne mir den Luxus einfach um z.b am Rhein ,Maas vernünftig Feedern zu können.

Dir schnürt kein Riemen mehr irgendwo was ein ,bin nicht schon von der ganzen stalperei mit dem ganzen Gerödel platt.
Man legt ja z.b. am Rhein ,teilweise einen guten Fussweg zurück bis man erst einmal da ist wo man hin will.
Alles mit ca 40kg auf dem Rücken und beide Hände voll .
Muss ich nicht mehr haben.
Da ziehe ich lieber meine Kiepe hinter mir her ,kostet bei weitem weniger Anstrengung.
Im Packwerk sitzen ,kein Ding.
Oder ich roll das Teil direkt ins Waser rein.:q
Ich hab alles um mich rum ,direkt greifbar .
Ich muss auch nicht flitzen gehen wenn mal das Wasser nen Schwall höher kommt .
Ob mas braucht #c
Aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein und macht die ganze 
Flussangelei angenehmer.


----------



## Werraschreck (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Naja je nachdem wo und wie du angelst hat so eine fahrbare Kiepe schon einen ziemlichen Vorteil.
> Ich gönne mir den Luxus einfach um z.b am Rhein ,Maas vernünftig Feedern zu können.
> 
> Dir schnürt kein Riemen mehr irgendwo was ein ,bin nicht schon von der ganzen stalperei mit dem ganzen Gerödel platt.
> ...


einer der großen vorteile sind telebeine zum ausrichten ergo du kannst gerade sitzen auch in der steinpackung und wie oben schon geschrieben , wenn ein transportsystem dabei ist kann man gelassen seine sachen rum karren,nachteil ist schon eine gewisse sperrigkeit und der preis. aber mir ist gerades sitzen und die mögliche ausstattung beim fischen wichtiger,meine empfehlung gehen richtung sensas und rive


----------



## Hümpfi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Also wenn ich mir hier einige Post durchlese kann ich nur sagen erst Informieren und dann meckern. Sitzkiepe ist nicht gleich Sitzkiepe!!! Ich bekomme von kleines Packmaß und wenig Gewicht (z.b. Behr Feederseat) bis zur Vollalu ( Mz und Ms Kiepen) oder Komplettstationen alles. Es ist nur die Frage was ich genau will und wo ich es einsetzen will. Desweiteren gibt es auch Karpfenstühle mit Verstellbaren Telebeinen.

Ich Persönlich würde von der in meinen Augen zu unrecht hochgelobten Rive abraten. Für denn Preis sind einige komponenten zu schlecht Verarbeitet. Das beste was es Zurzeit in Punkto Stabilität und guter Verarbeitung gibt sind in meinen Augen die Alupower und die Ms Solution. Wenns günstiger sein soll die Behr Lago 2.

mfg


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Dumm nur, das hier keiner gemeckert hat. Alle haben nur ihre Sicht der Dinge dargelegt.


----------



## Fr33 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Die Frage ja war was man als brauchbar ansieht und was nicht! Fängt aber schon an, ob man Stipper ist oder halt Match/Feederangler.

 Der Stipper hat meist nen ganzen Turm mit x Fächern und vielen Montagen auf Aufwicklern dabei. Gibt's extra Einlagen für die Kiepenfächer. ich persönlich brauche das Match/Feederangler nicht. Futterkörbe Hakenbox usw. habe ich in ner Zubehörtasche dabei.

 Was bei ner Kiepe sein muss, ist ein Transportsystem. Und Spanngummis  Soviel wie geht wird auf die fahrbare Kiepe gebunden und ab geht's ans Wasser. 

 Ich habe übrigens ne billig DelteRoyal Kiepe die Baugleich mit ner Xedion Kiepe, Behr Kiepe, Browning Xitan Kiepe usw ist...

 Mein Vater hat günstig gebraucht die Browning genommen. Verschlüsse und Fächer unserer Kiepen passen untereinander  Beide Kiepen haben wir jetzt schon etwas und setzen die auf am Rhein auf der Steinpackung ein. Wenn dann würde ich immer wieder ne Kiepe mit 6Beinen und Fußpodest nehmen!


----------



## Paddiii94 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Ich hatte auch mal eine Sitzkiepe gehabt.
Aber ganz schnell wieder verkauft... da es mir persönlich kein wirklichen Vorteil gebracht hat. Viel zu lästig beim Transport & zudem noch das aufbauen... das kann ich mir echt Sparen. 
Dadurch fängst du ja auch nicht wesentlich mehr Fische.
Muss halt jeder für sich wissen... aber ich selbst brauch nicht mehr als einen Angelstuhl & meine Angelgeräte & den Koffer halt.
Ich würde eher sagen hol dir ein bequemen Angelstuhl & nimm das was du für einen Angeltrip brauchst wie deine Geräte natürlich usw.
Dann hast du dir jedenfalls nicht nur den lästigen Transport + Aufbau gespart sondern auch einiges an Geld.
Entscheiden kannst nur du allein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Bei meiner besteht noch zusätzlich die möglichkeit das Unterteil,Fußpodest und 6 Teleskopbeine einfach von der Kiepe zu trennen.
Vier schnellverschlüsse lösen fertig 
Noch 4 Füße mit Schlammtellern einsetzen und ich habe das selbe in Grün ,nur ohne ,,Fahrwerk" und Fußpodest.
Ist dann die Variante für das Vereinsgewässer,da brauche ich das Podest nicht.
Dort muß ich auch nicht weit laufen aber ich kann immer noch alles an der Kiepe befstiegen und hab immer alles um mich rum,direkt greifbar.
Besser geht es ja kaum .
Naja,ich muß dann halt doch wieder alles tragen.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. März 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Ich hatte ja wie schon geschrieben auch mal eine Kiepe. Aber ich verwende seit Jahren nur noch meine Plattform zum Stippen vom Ufer und zum Feeedern. Aufgebaut,  Decke mehrfach gefaltet und die Zubehörteile angebaut und dann hat es sich. Platz ohne Ende, Stabil (meine Platte trägt immerhin 300 Kilo ohne zu zucken) und die nimmt im Auto nicht viel Platz weg. Ab nächsten WE wird die wieder bis zum November im Auto liegen bleiben.


----------



## Dingsi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Einblicke!:m#6

@Riesenangler

Hast du dazu mal nen Bild?!
Dankeeee!


----------



## kostjagarnix (27. April 2015)

*AW: Sitzkiepe und alles was dazu gehört*

Habe mittlerweile seit fast einem Jahr die MS Solution und kann für den ambitionierten Angler nur eine solche Kiepe empfehlen. Man kann mit einem Transport alles was man am Wasser braucht (und manchmal auch mehr ) einfach und bequem transportieren. Auf- und Abbau werden schnell zu einer einfachen Routine. Vernünftig beladen auch alles schnell ein und ausgepackt. Gut und sicher im Auto verstaut, ist auch eine Tetrislehrgang nicht nötig. Auch während einem mehrstündigem Angeln sitzt man bequem und entspannt. Man hat alles vernünftig in Griffweite, was einem schnellen Bewegungsablauf begünstigt. Ablage mit Haken, Schere und allen benötigten Utensilien + Futter incl. Zutaten, dips und Hakenköder problemlos zu erreichen. Setzkescher optimal montiert und Unterfangkescher in Griffweite, 3. Hand blind zu finden usw..... was will man mehr: Einfach, praktisch hilfreich.... wertvolle Zeit zum Angeln übrig... Klar ging es früher auch ohne, aber ich schleppe nie wieder 20 - 30 kg + Ruten ein paar Kilometer zu meinem Angelplatz.....


----------

